# Problem: GIMP on Mac



## HannahG (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a MacBook, and I installed GIMP. It has been great except, every time I try to use the brush, the program quits on me. I can't use the eraser, brush, ink pen, pencil, smudge tool, dodge tool, and blur tool. Please help!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

What version of Mac OS X are you using? I'm assuming Leopard (10.5), which has a new version of X11. Did you get GIMP from http://wilber-loves-apple.org?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The Gimp has some issues with 10.5, or namely the version of X11 that is included with 10.5, last I checked. I'm not sure if it has been resolved yet.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

sinclair_tm said:


> The Gimp has some issues with 10.5, or namely the version of X11 that is included with 10.5, last I checked. I'm not sure if it has been resolved yet.


 That's what I was thinking was the case. There is a patched version of X11 that I hadn't tried at the time of my last post. I can use the Leopard version of the GIMP from http://wilber-loves-apple.org/ with the patched X11 from http://trac.macosforge.org/projects/xquartz. Pencil, smudge, etc. seem to work fine with that combination.


----------



## NekoGIMP (Jun 21, 2009)

I have GIMP for Mac, and I downloaded it from the GIMP site. Every time I wanna change the color of what I'm doing I pull up the little toolbar, then I have to pull up the picture, then the toolbar again, then the picture, on and on and on. Is this normal and should I forsake GIMP cuz it drives me nuts, or is it a fixable problem?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you mean you have to pull up the picture or toolbar? Have you tried moving the windows around, or resizing them so that they are both open at the same time?


----------

